# Crimped exhaust pipe from factory....?



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Had the car on the lift today and I noticed the Rt exhaust side pipe had 2 severe crimps in it right where the drive axle is. Looks like a pneumatic tool was used to crush it to give clearance. It was crushed or pressed down from the top. Has anyone seen this before.........?


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

Mine is crimped too. Do you think it affects performance?


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

It's a factory crimp for clearance purposes. I saw it about a week after purchasing my GTO.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

It's actually crushed on both sides but more on one side. I don't know how much it affects the performance but regardless it's in my back yard and replaced with the MagnaFlow catback system with x pipe.


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

Whew that is a load off...I think. I noticed what seemed like a sever crimp in mine on the passenger side. I thought maybe I bottomed out to hard and it hit up against the differential. That is a relief!


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

I also have a crimp on the passenger side. My son is an engineer, and he tells me that it does affect the performance. I know that you can never have enough horses but jeez, I'm not sure how much we are really loosing.

It would be interesting to dyno a completely stock GTO versus a completely stock GTO with only an upgrade to the exhaust system.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

John,
was that you on monday morning driving next to me east through long beach at about 7:15 am?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Tom said:


> John,
> was that you on monday morning driving next to me east through long beach at about 7:15 am?


Yup....that was me :cool Sent you a PM.


----------



## Aussie233 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Aussie233*

No worries Mate, mine is crimped too!
I have a red 2005, I was wondering to cut the resonator out or cut the mufflers out and replace them with straight pipe.
Do you know which would sound the best?
I'm from Australia, these Goats are called Monaro's over there.
They first came out in 1968 with a 327 V8 with a 4 speed muncie.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Aussie233 said:


> No worries Mate, mine is crimped too!
> I have a red 2005, I was wondering to cut the resonator out or cut the mufflers out and replace them with straight pipe.
> Do you know which would sound the best?
> I'm from Australia, these Goats are called Monaro's over there.
> They first came out in 1968 with a 327 V8 with a 4 speed muncie.



I'm telling you right now, if you cut off the mufflers your Goat will be L O U D. It sounds downright nasty....and by nasty I mean fantastic. To be sure you like the sound first w/out cutting, unbolt the mufflers at the flanges on the top-side of the mufflers and remove (muffler & tip). You'll get a fairly accurate representation of how it will sound w/out the mufflers (slightly different tone when straight pipes channel the sound to the back of the car instead of underneath). 

For picts, check out my gallery. Either way...good luck. :cheers


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

when i put my loud mouth on, i fired it up before i but the cat back on, theres not much of a difference...the loud mouth mellows it out a little, and stops it from cracking and back firing all the time... :cheers


----------



## 01dakota59rt (Oct 17, 2005)

Yes. I had the same crimped pipe on the right side. :agree I thought it was terrible. Just changed the mufflers out with some stainless steel Flowmaster Delta Flow 40 series-both offset in/outlet, so you can't see the muffs hanging. They do fit nicely where the stocks muffs are mounted. Then they just made a new pipe and replaced the crimped one. The only thing my exahust guy said by doing that your going to see the welds, but I told him that's better than seeing that crushed looking OEM pipe!!! :willy:


----------

